# B544 Overcab Bed



## crazyhorse (Oct 22, 2006)

Hi All
I have a 2000 B544 and am looking at some changes to the overcab bed.
It lifts up and down fairly easily with just the mattress ( 120mm thick pocket spring type ) fitted, but want to use the space above, when driving around for bed storage as it releases so much space elsewhere.

From a space point of view I can easily fit a double 50mm thk topper, a single 30mm thk topper, two summer sleeping bags and two pillows up there and it still closes completely and the strap catch engages.

the problem is the extra weight makes it heavy to lift into the closed position.

The weight I am adding is about 14 kg. The basic mattress also weighs 14kg. 
The struts are rated at 345 kg for the pair, so I am only increasing the load ( including framework ) by about 4%.

I don't think this will overload the mechanism but its a bit of a strain on me!

Has anybody fitted uprated struts to the bed and does it work?

I also heard that some 'A' class beds are electrically operated.
Has anybody got any information on if this is true and whether it could be done on a Hymer.

It sounds a good improvement to me if its possible.

Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

crazyhorse said:


> Any advice would be appreciated.


Leave well alone !

This kind of project always seems to be a case of chasing your own tail. You do the struts, the mountings bend. You do the mountings the roof bends.

By the time you've finished, it's a mess, illegally overweight and worthless.


----------



## citroennut (May 16, 2005)

hi crazyhorse,

in our last 'van a 680 the bed was able accept the quilt and three pillows without coming down or being too heavy to lift. in this one the bed was bouncing and slowly coming down with just the matress on, was even worse when you went over a 'yomp' in the road. the struts had been replaced previously and were rated at 2200N each. i replaced them not long after purchase with 2200N but it didn't make any difference so recently had them uprated to 2400N. the bed now stays in position, haven't tried it with bedding on yet, but as quilt and pillows weigh about 14kg the strut increase should hold it up. i see no reason why the sruts should bend with increased pressure and slightly more weight on it. the struts were purchased from here. they have provided an excellent service and an increase regas is free but you pay for postage. they can increase pressure but not remove, so go up in stages.

cheers
simon


----------



## crazyhorse (Oct 22, 2006)

Thanks to both for the advice. Seems it can and has been done with some care.
Sounds like a winter job.

Incidently, I have found that Reimo supply a retrofit electrically operated system for Hymers. Here is the link;

http://reimonew.ms-visucom.de/en/93948-retrofittable_set_for_driving_cab_lifting_bed_hymer_niesmann/

Bit expensive at about £480, but new struts are probably about £200.

I heard Frankia vans can have an electric bed lift system.
Any Frankia owners out there who can say what brand ( if labelled ) theirs is?
Thanks


----------



## citroennut (May 16, 2005)

cost of rams = £43 ea, +vat and postage £110 for the pair and an easy swop on the b class.
simon


----------



## crazyhorse (Oct 22, 2006)

Thanks Simom. Cheaper than I guessed.
An earlier thread here

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-46975.html

suggests this is a 2 person job.
Did you manage it on your own? Could you give details of how you did it, please.

This is the arrangement on my Hymer. Is it the same as yours?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## citroennut (May 16, 2005)

hi crazyhorse,

it is a fairly easy job to change them, probably easier with two. the mechanism on the s class is far more complicated :roll: the rams will not let go if you dismantle with the bed up as they are under less or no load at that point. when i dismantled the new ones they were still under load with the bed up and extended by another 10mm once the bolt was removed, i just kept unscrewing the bolt until it released. when you looked at it the bed would not push up any further and therefore would not extend the ram any further. i therefore had the new rams made with a stroke 10mm less and so it bolted in without having to compress the ram. 

cheers
simon


----------



## LittleGreyCat (Jun 22, 2008)

citroennut said:


> hi crazyhorse,
> 
> in our last 'van a 680 the bed was able accept the quilt and three pillows without coming down or being too heavy to lift. in this one the bed was bouncing and slowly coming down with just the matress on, was even worse when you went over a 'yomp' in the road. the struts had been replaced previously and were rated at 2200N each. i replaced them not long after purchase with 2200N but it didn't make any difference <snip>cheers
> simon


Just to confirm: in your Hymer the bed with just the matress and with new struts gradually came down over time as you 'bounced' along?
I am taking my recent purchase in today to have the same thing looked at. In my B544 the manual says to put the table up there when travelling for safety. With the bed made up (under sheet, summer duvet, four pillows) plus table and ladder the bed does not go up quite as high and bounces down quite quickly. Without the bedding, but with the table and ladder, it goes up higher and comes down more slowly. The bed is hard to raise and lower with just the matress on, so I suspect the gas struts aren't as good as they should be, but I am concerned that even new gas struts may not solve the problem. One of the attractions of the Hymer 'A' Class is that you can make the over cab bed up and then stow it away during the day.

Did your bed go up and down easily before you uprated the struts? That is, with gentle pressure rather than a 'heave'?

[I am assuming that the gas struts work in much the same way as those on an estate or hatch back tailgate - they provide an additional 'push' to help you raise it and prevent it from dropping down again when you let go and so are extended when the bed is in the raised position. Also, when they are worn they don't hold the bed in the raised position as well as they should.]

Cheers

LGC


----------



## crazyhorse (Oct 22, 2006)

Thanks Simon

Seems its more tricky on a 'B' class as on my 'van the struts are only accesible when the bed is down.
In that position they are at maximum compression so I will have to make a tool to pre compress the struts to the correct length before fitting.

I will also have to use this tool to get the old ones off as they will be in the compressed position also.
charlieivan's method using Jubilee clips in an earlier thread sounds good, if I can work out how he fixes them to the strut!

To Little Grey Cat
The struts on my B544, year 2000 are the originals and rated at 1700 Newtons each. This is printed on their casings.
I have tested my bed with these on and it needs only a gentle lift and pull down to get it into position with only the standard ( 14kg ) mattress fitted.
If I add 11kg of toppers and sleeping bags to this, it wont go up on its own, but once lifted into position and the strap engaged, it stays there.
I don't put the table or the ladder up there.

I have just toured 7 weeks in france like this with no problems.

Hope this helps


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Crazyhorse. We thought of doing it ourselves until we were warned that a windscreen cost about £1000, so had it done by a dealer. As others have said with just the mattress it goes up easily but with a duvet and pillows and the ladder its a struggle, replacing the gas struts didn't make a lot of difference.
Cheers Sid


----------

